
System76 wants to make a high-end ARM Laptop and Desktop - protomyth
http://armdevices.net/2018/09/24/system76-wants-to-make-a-high-end-arm-laptop-and-desktop/
======
wpdev_63
It would be really innovative if they made a completely open source laptop.
From microcontroller to OS. Something that can be given out at defcon and used
for the most intimate details of your life.

